

Assange criticises unauthorised Wikileaks memoir - xd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15014133

======
FireBeyond
I can't feel too much pity for Mr Assange here.

You'll notice he never said that the publisher had no authority to do this
release - because you can guarantee that they do. Julian is hardly the first
author they'll have had bail out after an advance check has been cashed, and
their contract will allow them to recoup the costs any way they see fit,
including releasing drafts as is, sending the manuscript to (another) ghost
writer, etc.

If he is actually innocent, then it sucks that all this money is being
channeled to lawyers. But even that is of his own doing. I'm relatively
certain that, had he stayed in Sweden and let the legal system run its course,
his legal bills would be orders of magnitude smaller - though of course there
would be the possibility that he would be found guilty. Instead he chose to
flee the country, and his exorbitant costs are due to the fact that he's not
now in a Swedish courtroom with an attorney defending sexual assault charges,
but in the English High Court with a team of QCs and SCs specializing in
constitutional and human rights law defending an extradition request, so as to
deny him the ability to avoid justice, and to deny his accusers the right to
have their claims heard.

------
mmatey
So... it's not ok when it's about his organization..
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocrisy>

